# Should you buy the WRM2020?



## TNL Cubing (Sep 24, 2020)




----------



## GAN CUBER (Sep 24, 2020)

Nice video


----------



## ArbishAli (Sep 24, 2020)

Noice!


----------



## TNL Cubing (Sep 24, 2020)

Thanks


----------



## SpeedCuberSUB30 (Oct 1, 2020)

hi @TNL Cubing big fan


----------



## RiceMan_ (Oct 1, 2020)

stop these useless threads


----------



## Username: Username: (Oct 1, 2020)

RiceMan_ said:


> stop these useless threads


Stop these useless comments.


----------



## RiceMan_ (Oct 1, 2020)

Username: Username: said:


> Stop these useless comments.


no but seriously. is there a specific thread for advertising videos, cause im tired of these stupid thread of people advertising there video.


----------



## Username: Username: (Oct 1, 2020)

RiceMan_ said:


> no but seriously. is there a specific thread for advertising videos, cause im tired of these stupid thread of people advertising there video.


>> This thread is posted in puzzle reviews sub forum which literally is also a correct subforum for it.


----------



## ArbishAli (Oct 1, 2020)

RiceMan_ said:


> no but seriously. is there a specific thread for advertising videos, cause im tired of these stupid thread of people advertising there video.


Yes there are threads such as Puzzle Reviews and Puzzle Video Gallery.


----------



## RiceMan_ (Oct 1, 2020)

ArbishAli said:


> Yes there are threads such as Puzzle Reviews and Puzzle Video Gallery.


i just created one


----------



## ArbishAli (Oct 1, 2020)

RiceMan_ said:


> i just created one


Or what if a person creates his own thread and post all his videos on that thread.


----------



## RiceMan_ (Oct 1, 2020)

ArbishAli said:


> Or what if a person creates his own thread and post all his videos on that thread.


yeah that's ok


----------



## ArbishAli (Oct 1, 2020)

RiceMan_ said:


> yeah that ok


You are WarriorCatCuber?


----------



## RiceMan_ (Oct 1, 2020)

ArbishAli said:


> You are WarriorCatCuber?


im not im his friend lol why does everyone think that im warriorcatcuber


----------



## ArbishAli (Oct 1, 2020)

RiceMan_ said:


> im not im his friend lol why does everyone think that im warriorcatcuber


Idk


----------



## Jayahemanth (Oct 8, 2020)

Hi TNL Cubing!


----------



## NacksSnack (Oct 8, 2020)

I doubt it would be that expensive to even think twice about buying it. But I'm gonna buy it though, it's for $34 last time I checked.


----------



## EliteCuber (Oct 8, 2020)

noice


----------

